# Leaves curling/browning on java fern



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a very large java fern in my tank. It has recently been relocated. The tips of the leafs are starting to curl downwards. 

I have a low, low-med light tank, use flourish, flourish potassium and flourish excel. The rest of my plants do and have been doing A-okay under these conditions for quite some time.

Thank you for any suggestions, I can send pics if needed.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

It could just be the change in water. Did you get it from somehwere else?


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea I got it from the swap and shop. It was in pretty much mint condition when I got it. hopefully it is just acclimating.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

It can tolerate fairly hard water. I add a little magnesium (Epsom salt) and calcium ( I use a kent produce) once a week along with flourish.


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Is that pretty typical of the water here in the south metro area? i haven't ever checked it or factored it in to the equation, maybe I need to start doing that.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.denverwater.org/docs/ass...878978944B8/TreatedWaterSummaryReport2011.pdf


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

it is getting a little worse. any suggestions on ferts it may be lacking? it is coming from a co2 tank, i believe, to an excel tank. Been in the tank about 3 weeks I think at this point.

I was also thinking the rhizome could be positioned poorly and i maybe should superglue it to the lace rock i have it by


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Do not bury the rhizome as it will smother and upset the fern. Just bury or secure by it's roots.
I also find water flow by the rhizomes is beneficial. Try to increase water movement if it sits in a stagnant spot.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Are the leaves stiff?


----------



## Chipoi84 (Jun 17, 2012)

Try liquid fertilizer or more light.


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

The rhizomes are not burried, they are resting on the eco complete on the bottom of my tank, with lace rocks around it, but it is def. not buried. the roots aren't super buried though, could that be it? The leafs do not appear to be stiff no. not really sure how to define that though


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

The roots don't need to be buried. Changes in conditions will often cause plants problems.


----------

